# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Calling All Users of Finasteride (Propecia)! Your Attention/Participation is Needed!

## Balding Bad

So we're all aware of the potentially frightening side effect of reduced libido and erectile dysfunction (ED) from being on Finasteride (Propecia).

I have been toying with the idea of starting Fin, in fact I've got a bottle of Fin right next to me and have had it for about a month now, but I simply haven't taken it because I fear that I may succumb to the dreaded side effects.

So this question is to *BOTH* those people who have *had success* on it and those who *haven't had success*.

I want to know to those who have faired well on it, did you experience 0 side effects, specifically no drop in libido and absolutely no ED? Or was there a very mild form of it that eventually went away?  And if so, did you experience BOTH a drop in libido and a weaker erection/difficulty maintaining an erection or was it one side effect over another?  Was there the slightest impact to you sexually at all?

To those who haven't faired as well on it, at what point did you experience the dropped libido and/or ED?  Did you experience BOTH dropped libido and ED or was it one over another?  When you did stop taking Fin how long did it take before you thought you were back to normal?  Do you feel that you made a full recovery from the side effects or has it become permanent for you?

Thank you everyone in advance for your participation!

BB

----------


## BaldingEagle

Have taken finasteride three times total in my life, I'll summarize each time.

At 21 for 3 months. Mild libido drop, watery semen. No issues with erections, no brain fog. I discontinued due to cost. College killed me. Both sides went away 100% about 2 weeks later.

At 24 for 1 month. Mild libido drop, watery semen again. Stopped due to prescription ran out, kind of stop caring since loss was mild. Sides went away in around 1-2 weeks again.

At 26 for 4 months and ongoing now. Mild libido drop, watery semen, occasional fatigue. The fatigue is possibly stress induced since I'm getting ready to move. Drastic hair improvement already, family and dermatologist were very shocked recently by my improved density. Crown has filled 100% in only 4 months.

Never experienced ED on it, just about 20-30% less urge for sex, which has its upsides. Never one failed to perform for my wife.

I'm also in the top responder category according to my dermatologist. Cosmetically significant regrowth isn't common at 4 months, if ever. But I'm proof it's possible.

My review of finasteride would be 7/10.

Pros:

Thickens and completely halts my loss.

Easy to take a pill everyday.

Only thing we have that really works.

Generic is cheap.

Cons:

Very mild to severe side effect possibilities.

Hormone altering.

Who wants to take any pill that's processed by the liver everyday for years?

Conclusion:

It's the best thing we have right now and is generally safe, many popular medications cause far more harm to far more people.

It's far from a perfect treatment but it will preserve hair in most men.

Everyone needs to look at the side effects of their hair loss and weight them against possible finasteride sides.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Balding Bad

Balding Eagle, thank you very much for such a thorough break down of your experience on Fin.

I'm glad to hear that you responded so well to it.

Just a few follow up questions.  

How were you able to determine your mild libido drop?  What were you using to compare to your normal libido?  Was it simply something you innately felt?  Because there's always the possibility that you simply thought your libido diminished slightly because subconsciously you know it could happen.

You mentioned that each time you took Fin you developed watery semen.  Was the watery semen very noticeable and was your wife able to notice it as well? I'm asking about your wife because sometimes we tend to be more perceptive to our own changes regardless of how minor it may be, but other people may not notice anything at all.  Basically I'm just trying to gauge the extent of the watery semen because if it was enough so that your wife noticed as well, then that's a pretty good indicator of the side effect.  Also, did the watery semen eventually go away and if so how long did it take for it to go away?  Or did the watery semen stay permanent?

Also, you stopped for 3 years and 2 years respectively before starting again where you now seem to take it indefinitely, during the periods where you stopped taking it did you notice your hair begin to fall out again?  Because I've read that if you cease taking it any gains you may have experienced on it will go away and also each subsequent time you start back on it, the drug's effect becomes diminished till the point where it no longer works.  Clearly this isn't the case for you, but have you (or anyone else viewing this thread) heard of this before?

Thanks again for your reply!

BB

----------


## sdsurfin

dude just take it and see if it works for you. I tried it and it gave me obvious side effects, so I stopped. I think the potential harm it can do to your brain is a bigger deal than the nut-ache and watery semen which I experienced. Is it potentially dangerous to inhibit an enzyme that works on many levels in the body, and not really worth ****ing your body up for a cosmetic reason. yup. thems the breaks.  But if you're desperate to use something, testing it out isn't gonna kill you.  I will advise you not to pursue things like RU, I went down that road and the side effects were worse, and those substances are not tested for safety at all.  Better things may be coming soonish, I'd say try to get on topical fin if possible or use minox and wait it out.

----------


## Occulus

I've been on it for about 17 years.  No erection problems, though I did stop getting morning erections a few years ago, but no performance problems at all.  Never grew hair on it, but it did significantly slow my hair loss (though it hasn't stopped it).  I started losing my hair at about 20, and I am sure I would have been pretty bald by 30 had I not taken Proscar and Minoxodil.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> dude just take it and see if it works for you. I tried it and it gave me obvious side effects, so I stopped. I think the potential harm it can do to your brain is a bigger deal than the nut-ache and watery semen which I experienced. Is it potentially dangerous to inhibit an enzyme that works on many levels in the body, and not really worth ****ing your body up for a cosmetic reason. yup. thems the breaks.  But if you're desperate to use something, testing it out isn't gonna kill you.  I will advise you not to pursue things like RU, I went down that road and the side effects were worse, and those substances are not tested for safety at all.  Better things may be coming soonish, I'd say try to get on topical fin if possible or use minox and wait it out.


 If we avoided everything that potentially damaged our brains we would have to ignore nearly half the medications in existence. You don't live forever I'm sorry to say. For many men slight nut ache and watery semen is nothing compared to the anxiety and depression hairloss can bring. Not to mention potentially ruin the best years of your life.

There is no evidence finasteride "****s up the body". Even PFS hasn't been proven in a causal link to finasteride. Not even in one case. The FDA received roughly 400 reports out of how many million who take the drug? After looking at said reports applied a precautionary warning and continued to allow it to be prescribed. 

Watery semen and nut ache are a direct result of the prostate shrinking, nothing to do with your brain. He's asking simple questions about others experiences, not assumptions on the bro science behind possible damage.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Balding Eagle, thank you very much for such a thorough break down of your experience on Fin.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you responded so well to it.
> 
> Just a few follow up questions.  
> 
> How were you able to determine your mild libido drop?  What were you using to compare to your normal libido?  Was it simply something you innately felt?  Because there's always the possibility that you simply thought your libido diminished slightly because subconsciously you know it could happen.
> 
> You mentioned that each time you took Fin you developed watery semen.  Was the watery semen very noticeable and was your wife able to notice it as well? I'm asking about your wife because sometimes we tend to be more perceptive to our own changes regardless of how minor it may be, but other people may not notice anything at all.  Basically I'm just trying to gauge the extent of the watery semen because if it was enough so that your wife noticed as well, then that's a pretty good indicator of the side effect.  Also, did the watery semen eventually go away and if so how long did it take for it to go away?  Or did the watery semen stay permanent?
> ...


 Every time I've been off it I was at least on Rogaine. It slowed my loss significantly but I still lost some ground over those years. Finasteride stops my loss after a month if we assume the scalp itchiness is related to DHT attacking follicles. After a month finasteride stops my itching completely.

Sides aren't in my head. Finasteride shrinks your prostate a bit, which means less fluid and that equates with watery semen. 

As for my lowered libido it was fairly obvious since I took notes every week. Took them prior to starting therapy and every subsequent week. The libido drop isn't significant enough for me to not crave sex, I just don't crave it as often.

That being said both sides I have experienced have went away within two weeks completely every time. As clinical research states. I've learned not to trust online anecdotes and stick with clinical data by reputable sources. There are risks with any systemic medication but the reputation of finasteride online is far more sinister than it should be. Millions take this drug and are doing just fine, even the biggest PFS researchers won't deny that the vast majority recover from any ill effects.

----------


## Hubris

Been on Fin since October.

- Mild reduction of libido
- No erectile dysfunction
- Significant reduction in quantity of semen
- Stopped hair loss
- Caused noticeable regrowth
- Stopped MPB itch

Overall, worth it.

----------


## topt

> If we avoided everything that potentially damaged our brains we would have to ignore nearly half the medications in existence. You don't live forever I'm sorry to say. For many men slight nut ache and watery semen is nothing compared to the anxiety and depression hairloss can bring. Not to mention potentially ruin the best years of your life.
> 
> There is no evidence finasteride "****s up the body". Even PFS hasn't been proven in a causal link to finasteride. Not even in one case. The FDA received roughly 400 reports out of how many million who take the drug? After looking at said reports applied a precautionary warning and continued to allow it to be prescribed. 
> 
> Watery semen and nut ache are a direct result of the prostate shrinking, nothing to do with your brain. He's asking simple questions about others experiences, not assumptions on the bro science behind possible damage.


 Yep, its candy; BTW where did you come up with this numbers ?

----------


## BaldingEagle

From the FDA, Google is your friend.

----------


## topt

You should check it again but I was more interested about the  "many million who take the drug"

----------


## BaldingEagle

Estimates were just over 1 million in the US alone and that was brand name from Merck.

FDA numbers right here, 421 reports, not all of those measly 421 were even persistent. Drug is vastly over fear mongered. I trust this data over online garbage any day.

Not saying it's not potentially dangerous for some, but some people here act like you pop it once and your dick falls off.

http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/DrugSafety/.../ucm299754.htm

----------


## topt

Could you give me a link of those estimates ? Its not that I do not believe; I just keep hearing this claim about many milions.
Do you intentionally misinterpret numbers cause you are a user and it makes you feel better ?
421 is the number from 2012 and it includes only sexual dysfunction.And lets not forget that every country has an agency like that. BTW have you ever tried to post a complain to FDA ? Its not exactly easy.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Could you give me a link of those estimates ? Its not that I do not believe; I just keep hearing this claim about many milions.
> Do you intentionally misinterpret numbers cause you are a user and it makes you feel better ?
> 421 is the number from 2012 and it includes only sexual dysfunction.And lets not forget that every country has an agency like that. BTW have you ever tried to post a complain to FDA ? Its not exactly easy.


 The drug has been around since 1997 and it has 421 reports all the way up to 2012, going by that trend what is it now? 425? 

Here's your link mister paranoid. 

http://www.holdthehairline.com/does-propecia-work/

Look at actual research instead of being paranoid about everything you hear and decide for yourself. 

That or be bald and only be able to pull fat chicks. Ain't nobody here Vin Diesel.

Did you know people die every year from Tylenol and aspirin? Guess I'll have to suffer headaches in case I'm the 0.1%

----------


## BaldingEagle

I also don't appreciate you acting as if I may misrepresent facts because I use it.

Go look at my post history, I have only informed people of the actual risks and facts, not made up online anecdotes.

Nothing I posted is an opinion, these are facts based on real data. Anyone can go online and say there dick fell off to get some lawsuit money.

----------


## jamesst11

You probably already know my story from my venting, but here goes anyhow:

- fin since last march (10 months)
- first three months I could become aroused and climax, however with much softer, smaller erections
- watery semen, rapidly fluctuating libido ( some weeks masterbation / sex 2 times a day, some weeks not at ALL)
- Rapid hair loss since starting associated with
- MPB itch, the feeling of ants crawling under my scalp (which is literally the feeling of blood moving very slowly through vessels) and oily hair line
- scalp scabs associated with MPB itch
- bouts of HORRIBLE insomnia (NO, not from anxiety, from finasteride)
- then, bouts of over sleeping

So, in my personal experience, finasteride is the f*cking devil... haha.. BUT, it has done remarkable things for other people, so in trying to be more selfless, I would say it's worth a shot.

----------


## topt

> The drug has been around since 1997 and it has 421 reports all the way up to 2012, going by that trend what is it now? 425? 
> 
> Here's your link mister paranoid. 
> 
> http://www.holdthehairline.com/does-propecia-work/
> 
> Look at actual research instead of being paranoid about everything you hear and decide for yourself. 
> 
> That or be bald and only be able to pull fat chicks. Ain't nobody here Vin Diesel.
> ...


 No, it had 421 reports of sexual dysfunction until 2012 in the USA.Sexual dysfunction would not be on the top of my list of potential problems with this drug.

----------


## topt

you want some real data ?
Lets start here
Available toxicity information from clinical trials of finasteride in men with AGA is very limited, is of poor quality, *and seems to be systematically biased*
http://archderm.jamanetwork.com/arti...icleid=2212246
Finasteride is a drug for hypersexuality 
http://www.alzheimersanddementia.com...554-5/abstract
Those 2 informations alone are enough for me to look the other way and run.

----------


## BaldingEagle

Real data would be clinical trials lasting years, not a stupid analysis lol. You're probably not in the medical field so you don't really understand how information is valued and categorized.

Read the last sentence In your hyper sexuality link lol... You really have no clue man. 

Neither of those are considered reputable in the medical field. It's a meta analysis sponsored by who? The PFS foundation. That's known as a conflict of interest in medicine. I'm a biologist and my older brother has a PhD, we've both looked over all credible data. The drug is generally safe with possible risks, like any other serious medication. Propecia isn't special. If you want to avoid it for your health that is entirely your right, but don't exaggerate nonsense when other people here may want to at least try to stop their hair loss.

Personally for me, I'd rather live my young years happy then live to be 80 anyway. I'm willing to take the slight risk for that, as are many others.

Hell it doesn't even work for everyone, look at James. That can happen, I'm not denying possible sides. I'm just looking at known respected data and giving my personal experience. But you apparently want to derail the thread with your nonsense.

----------


## BaldingEagle

I even stated I have mild side effects. To me those aren't nearly as bad as my psychological side effects of losing hair. 

That's what medicine is, a risk vs benefit assessment.

----------


## topt

> *Real data would be clinical trials lasting years*, not a stupid analysis lol. You're probably not in the medical field so you don't really understand how information is valued and categorized.
> 
> Read the last sentence In your hyper sexuality link lol... You really have no clue man. 
> 
> Neither of those are considered reputable in the medical field. It's a meta analysis sponsored by who? The PFS foundation. That's known as a conflict of interest in medicine. I'm a biologist and my older brother has a PhD, we've both looked over all credible data. The drug is generally safe with possible risks, like any other serious medication. Propecia isn't special. If you want to avoid it for your health that is entirely your right, but don't exaggerate nonsense when other people here may want to at least try to stop their hair loss.
> 
> Personally for me, I'd rather live my young years happy then live to be 80 anyway. I'm willing to take the slight risk for that, as are many others.
> 
> Hell it doesn't even work for everyone, look at James. That can happen, I'm not denying possible sides. I'm just looking at known respected data and giving my personal experience. But you apparently want to derail the thread with your nonsense.


 I am sure you would see no conflict of interest when Merck sponsors most of the clinical trials.
I am sure you were also a big beliver in the "real data" of another Merck drug called Vioxx.

What is wrong with the last sentence ?"This study demonstrates that finasteride as an anti-androgenic effect decreased libido and hypersexual behavior without serious side effects in patients with vascular dementia and underlying BPH. Further studies that obviously define the response and long-term side effects of finasteride are needed to confirm our observations."

----------


## BaldingEagle

> I am sure you would see no conflict of interest when Merck sponsors most of the clinical trials.
> I am sure you were also a big beliver in the "real data" of another Merck drug called Vioxx.
> 
> What is wrong with the last sentence ?"This study demonstrates that finasteride as an anti-androgenic effect decreased libido and hypersexual behavior without serious side effects in patients with vascular dementia and underlying BPH. Further studies that obviously define the response and long-term side effects of finasteride are needed to confirm our observations."


 Well for one there are two huge study's not from merck, a five and a ten year.

Secondly merck didn't even debate voixx causing harm and discontinued it. Propecia has no proof of permanent harm.

Lastly the study you linked openly admits its limitations citing further research is need in obvious conditions. 

In case you have me wrong by the way, I completely believe fin causes sexual sides in more men than reported in trials. But I believe the vast majority are mild, and almost none are permanent. Even lots of people on propeciahelp have recovered. And they have like what? 200 members total?

For me? 

Watery semen and 20% lower libido vs anxiety, depression, becoming unattractive. 

Seems like both hairloss and Propecia cause sides, decide which are worse for you and move on.

----------


## topt

So, will you change your opinion if there would (will) be proof that it causes permanent harm ?

But why didnt harm for Vioxx show in "the real data " ? Do you want to tell me they are not reliable ? They discontinued the drug cause of lawsuits, they dont care about the health of people. 

Depression and anxiety are propecia side effects.
 Also you never know if or when the sides can really hit you. A week, a year, 10 years; half a year after you stop taking this poison.
Hair is important for me also but this shit is just to much.

Well, its quite obvious you are avoiding propeciahelp. Good for you. If I dont know it didnt happen.
http://www.zeemaps.com/view?group=97...59.025301&z=14

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

I'm almost 28, first noticed a little bit of recession at 21, took finasteride (actual propecia) starting at 22, by which time there was a little bit of thinning but nothing bad. Continued to get worse on that, took it for 2.5 years, then switched to avodart, which I've taken since. I have continued to slowly lose hair still, although my dad was fully NW6 before my current age and I'm a thinnish NW2 bordering on 3 at this point (thank **** for dermmatch) so I think it's been worth it in my initial aim of hitting 30 before it's bad enough to shave. Only thing I've ever really used, no minoxidil (can't be bothered with that), nizoral and then regenepure seemed to achieve nothing either after more than a year of use, so dropped them too.

In terms of side effects, they've come and gone over the years, never anything bad but sometimes low(er) libido, sometimes erections being 8-10% less hard (especially when I was worrying about getting them, tellingly). I remember when I came off finasteride and went to dutasteride I had 3 weeks off and by the end of that period erections became maxed out, abnormally hard. At this moment I wouldn't say I'm getting any noticeable sides. I'd say these pills have been worth it, if not magical. Never noticed anything severe or anything at all relating to brain function. Oh, also had watery semen, especially so since using dutasteride. That has been a constant thing, couldn't give a damn about that one, and actually has been useful to have some objective physical evidence that the pills aren't fakes, seeing as I've had zero regrowth.

----------


## Balding Bad

> You probably already know my story from my venting, but here goes anyhow:
> 
> - fin since last march (10 months)
> - first three months I could become aroused and climax, however with much softer, smaller erections
> - watery semen, rapidly fluctuating libido ( some weeks masterbation / sex 2 times a day, some weeks not at ALL)
> - Rapid hair loss since starting associated with
> - MPB itch, the feeling of ants crawling under my scalp (which is literally the feeling of blood moving very slowly through vessels) and oily hair line
> - scalp scabs associated with MPB itch
> - bouts of HORRIBLE insomnia (NO, not from anxiety, from finasteride)
> ...


 
Hi jamesst11 -- I'm relatively new to this board so I am not aware of your story, but thanks for sharing.  I'm sorry to hear that your experience with Finasteride hasn't been as positive.

I've never heard of the MPB itch before, is that a legitimate thing?  Like do most people who are balding get an itchy scalp or was this happening to you because you were on Fin?

I also haven't heard of insomnia being a side effect from Fin, I'll need to look into this.

So I'm assuming you're no longer on Fin anymore?  What treatments are you currently using?

Anyways, thanks for sharing!

BB

----------


## Balding Bad

> I'm almost 28, first noticed a little bit of recession at 21, took finasteride (actual propecia) starting at 22, by which time there was a little bit of thinning but nothing bad. Continued to get worse on that, took it for 2.5 years, then switched to avodart, which I've taken since. I have continued to slowly lose hair still, although my dad was fully NW6 before my current age and I'm a thinnish NW2 bordering on 3 at this point (thank **** for dermmatch) so I think it's been worth it in my initial aim of hitting 30 before it's bad enough to shave. Only thing I've ever really used, no minoxidil (can't be bothered with that), nizoral and then regenepure seemed to achieve nothing either after more than a year of use, so dropped them too.
> 
> In terms of side effects, they've come and gone over the years, never anything bad but sometimes low(er) libido, sometimes erections being 8-10% less hard (especially when I was worrying about getting them, tellingly). I remember when I came off finasteride and went to dutasteride I had 3 weeks off and by the end of that period erections became maxed out, abnormally hard. At this moment I wouldn't say I'm getting any noticeable sides. I'd say these pills have been worth it, if not magical. Never noticed anything severe or anything at all relating to brain function. Oh, also had watery semen, especially so since using dutasteride. That has been a constant thing, couldn't give a damn about that one, and actually has been useful to have some objective physical evidence that the pills aren't fakes, seeing as I've had zero regrowth.


 Hi allTheGoodNamesAreTaken -- thanks for taking the time to reply to my thread.  It would appear that we have a very similar story as I am currently 28 and first began to notice my hair loss around 21 as well, although the only difference was that I failed to act for all those years and I am only beginning to do something about it now.

Is there a particular reason you decided to switch from Finasteride to Dutasteride?

In terms of the watery semen, how watery would you say the consistency is?  Like a 50/50 split or just a little watery, but definitely noticeable?  Also, how does this particular side not bother you?  I'd imagine girls would find this one weird, am I wrong?

Thanks again for taking the time to share you experience.

BB

----------


## BaldingEagle

> Hi allTheGoodNamesAreTaken -- thanks for taking the time to reply to my thread.  It would appear that we have a very similar story as I am currently 28 and first began to notice my hair loss around 21 as well, although the only difference was that I failed to act for all those years and I am only beginning to do something about it now.
> 
> Is there a particular reason you decided to switch from Finasteride to Dutasteride?
> 
> In terms of the watery semen, how watery would you say the consistency is?  Like a 50/50 split or just a little watery, but definitely noticeable?  Also, how does this particular side not bother you?  I'd imagine girls would find this one weird, am I wrong?
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to share you experience.
> 
> BB


 For me watery semen varies, if I sleep with my wife a few times a day it gets like 70% water. If once a day or every other day it's like 60/40.

I talk about all my sides with my wife and she is very supportive and just want what makes me happy. I'm very lucky in that regard.

----------


## HaydenPayne

I have been taking propecia since early September and this is my summary off it

Tiny bit lower libido
Fewer less morning erections but not gone completely
Slightly watery semen
Ball ache for the first week

Slowed hairline recession and seems to have made my hair look thicker in other places. 

My rating is 7.5/10

----------


## Miser

It will be a year for me in April. Basically what I've noticed is the first few months were a massive amount of shedding (about on par with pre-medication). Now, there is little to no shedding (basically, your average shedding that an average person has), and also, I had quite a hairy body - moreso than normal - my body hair has thinned incredibly, to the point that it looks as if I trimmed my body hair when I haven't at all. Hairline appears stable, though no regrowth I've noticed, hair a bit thicker overall. No side effects, and especially no sexual side effects; no erectile issues. A very, very slightly decreased libidio, but that's okay because I had a much higher than average libido before starting it. I'm on Fin 1mg daily.

----------


## Balding Bad

> For me watery semen varies, if I sleep with my wife a few times a day it gets like 70% water. If once a day or every other day it's like 60/40.
> 
> I talk about all my sides with my wife and she is very supportive and just want what makes me happy. I'm very lucky in that regard.


 So based on your description, it appears that the more times you ejaculate the more watery your semen becomes?  Are there times when you'll notice that your semen appears to be completely normal consistency? 

Or better yet, is there any way to return to normal consistency once on Fin?

----------


## Balding Bad

> I have been taking propecia since early September and this is my summary off it
> 
> Tiny bit lower libido
> Fewer less morning erections but not gone completely
> Slightly watery semen
> Ball ache for the first week
> 
> Slowed hairline recession and seems to have made my hair look thicker in other places. 
> 
> My rating is 7.5/10


 Thanks for sharing your experience with Fin thus far.  I see you've only been on it for about 4 months, so please keep us updated on your progress, either good or bad, but hopefully only good!

In regards to your "slightly watery semen", same question for you, are there times when you'll have normal consistency with semen?

----------


## Balding Bad

> It will be a year for me in April. Basically what I've noticed is the first few months were a massive amount of shedding (about on par with pre-medication). Now, there is little to no shedding (basically, your average shedding that an average person has), and also, I had quite a hairy body - moreso than normal - my body hair has thinned incredibly, to the point that it looks as if I trimmed my body hair when I haven't at all. Hairline appears stable, though no regrowth I've noticed, hair a bit thicker overall. No side effects, and especially no sexual side effects; no erectile issues. A very, very slightly decreased libidio, but that's okay because I had a much higher than average libido before starting it. I'm on Fin 1mg daily.


 Thank you for taking the time to share your experience.

My question is in regards to your shedding?  I feel like the term "shedding" varies from person to person and there is no absolute number when it comes to shedding.  So for you, personally, during the "shedding" phase approximately how many hairs were you losing compared to when you weren't shedding?

I've been keeping track of my shed/average hair loss per day now that I've been on Minoxidil for 3 weeks now, specifically in the shower and I'll notice anywhere between 20 to at its very highest 50 every time I shower.  I shower twice a day, so that's about 100 from showering alone and that's not including any strands of hair I may lose throughout the day.

What would you put your "shed" and "non-shed" numbers at?  If you don't have an exact amount, please approximate.

----------


## chasemm18

Does anyone know a trusted website to order fin from that does not require a prescription? I used United pharmacies in the past but I have a strong feeling that they sent me a placebo as I noticed absolutely no results nor any side effects after taking it for nearly a year .  Recently went back to the website and looked at reviews and it seems like a lot of people have experienced credit card fraud from this website so if anyone can recommend a good site that does not require a prescription that would be amazing! Thank you so much advance for any help

----------


## tedwuji

> So we're all aware of the potentially frightening side effect of reduced libido and erectile dysfunction (ED) from being on Finasteride (Propecia).
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of starting Fin, in fact I've got a bottle of Fin right next to me and have had it for about a month now, but I simply haven't taken it because I fear that I may succumb to the dreaded side effects.
> 
> So this question is to *BOTH* those people who have *had success* on it and those who *haven't had success*.
> 
> I want to know to those who have faired well on it, did you experience 0 side effects, specifically no drop in libido and absolutely no ED? Or was there a very mild form of it that eventually went away?  And if so, did you experience BOTH a drop in libido and a weaker erection/difficulty maintaining an erection or was it one side effect over another?  Was there the slightest impact to you sexually at all?
> 
> To those who haven't faired as well on it, at what point did you experience the dropped libido and/or ED?  Did you experience BOTH dropped libido and ED or was it one over another?  When you did stop taking Fin how long did it take before you thought you were back to normal?  Do you feel that you made a full recovery from the side effects or has it become permanent for you?
> ...


 Take it for a month and see.

If it doesn't workout, quit.

----------


## BaldingEagle

5 month update. Sides disappeared 100% 3 weeks ago, still gone.

Hair slowly improving color depth and thickness.

----------


## Nerve

> 5 month update. Sides disappeared 100% 3 weeks ago, still gone.
> 
> Hair slowly improving color depth and thickness.


 Your hair colour is improving? How so?
I have a lot of grey.If fin can help that too, thats it, I am starting.

----------


## brocktherock

I've been on it for about a year now and it filled in my crown almost completely even though the loss wasn't too severe. The quality of the hair in general improved (back/sides/forlock). It improved the midscalp a little bit. I haven't had any side effects, I had a couple weeks where I was worried and the problem got worse but as soon as I stopped thinking about it I was fine. I feel like the hysteria for most comes from performance anxiety (most people experience this). If you worry about things not working then they wont work. I read data from the trials and it had people from the placebo group complaining of sexual sides. Take the medication and don't scare yourself with these horror stories.

----------


## tedwuji

> 5 month update. Sides disappeared 100% 3 weeks ago, still gone.
> 
> Hair slowly improving color depth and thickness.


 Thata boy.

----------


## tedwuji

> The drug has been around since 1997 and it has 421 reports all the way up to 2012, going by that trend what is it now? 425? 
> 
> Here's your link mister paranoid. 
> 
> http://www.holdthehairline.com/does-propecia-work/
> 
> Look at actual research instead of being paranoid about everything you hear and decide for yourself. 
> 
> That or be bald and only be able to pull fat chicks. Ain't nobody here Vin Diesel.
> ...


 Tell 'em son.

Shut the fear mongering nonsense down.

----------


## Dimoxynil

> So we're all aware of the potentially frightening side effect of reduced libido and erectile dysfunction (ED) from being on Finasteride (Propecia).
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of starting Fin, in fact I've got a bottle of Fin right next to me and have had it for about a month now, but I simply haven't taken it because I fear that I may succumb to the dreaded side effects.
> 
> So this question is to *BOTH* those people who have *had success* on it and those who *haven't had success*.
> 
> I want to know to those who have faired well on it, did you experience 0 side effects, specifically no drop in libido and absolutely no ED? Or was there a very mild form of it that eventually went away?  And if so, did you experience BOTH a drop in libido and a weaker erection/difficulty maintaining an erection or was it one side effect over another?  Was there the slightest impact to you sexually at all?
> 
> To those who haven't faired as well on it, at what point did you experience the dropped libido and/or ED?  Did you experience BOTH dropped libido and ED or was it one over another?  When you did stop taking Fin how long did it take before you thought you were back to normal?  Do you feel that you made a full recovery from the side effects or has it become permanent for you?
> ...


 Pros - less shedding, control of hair loss 

Cons - low libido ( comes and goes ), weight gain IF I eat and drink a lot, 

Neutral - erections seem fine, realisation that propecia is not a mirical drug

Is that any help ?

----------


## Froman

I used propecia about 5 years ago and stopped using it after a month. I had a slight decrease in libido and the texture of my semen  was different I wouldnt describe it as watery though. I did have a little pain in my testicles where they felt tighter.  I did have some nipple pain. I was able to cover up my hair loss with dermatch. But now its getting so thin I'm not able to convincingly cover it up with it. I'd like to try propecia again. Has anybody had the nipple discomfort? And did it go away?

----------


## tedwuji

> Pros - less shedding, control of hair loss 
> 
> Cons - low libido ( comes and goes ), weight gain IF I eat and drink a lot, 
> 
> Neutral - erections seem fine, realisation that propecia is not a mirical drug
> 
> Is that any help ?


 Control of hairloss is the drugs intent.

There is no such thing as a "miracle drug"

Everyone gets fat if they eat too much.

Be glad your junk works, a lot of dudes who dont even take Propecia have problems according to statistics.

----------


## Artista

*Hey Balding Bad, I have been on Finasteride since Aug. 2013.* 
I take it everyday as i would a regular multivitamin...I take it and 'forget about it' 
*Back then I was approx a NW5+.*
Since then, my hair has been continually *IMPROVING* so much more than I knew.
 Im no longer a NW 5+!!!
*I have had NO BAD side effects from it..*
I certainly do have a lesser semen count by the sperm count is OK.
*My relationship with my wife HAS NOT changed,,of course.* 
(we are too old not to have anymore kids-lol)

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hey Balding Bad, I have been on Finasteride since Aug. 2013.* 
> I take it everyday as i would a regular multivitamin...I take it and 'forget about it' 
> *Back then I was approx a NW5+.*
> Since then, my hair has been continually *IMPROVING* so much more than I knew.
>  Im no longer a NW 5+!!!
> *I have had NO BAD side effects from it..*
> I certainly do have a lesser semen count by the sperm count is OK.
> *My relationship with my wife HAS NOT changed,,of course.* 
> (we are too old not to have anymore kids-lol)


 It's good information. Taking it and forgetting about it. 
It has not changed my relationship with my girlfriend, either!

----------

